# Wonderful Plane



## a1Jim

Wow that's great. Thanks for the review.


----------



## jerryo

Thanks Bud, My wife asked me what I wanted for father's day and I said a LN low angle jack. Maybe I'll ask her for this one instead. Have you planed any end grain or highly figured wood yet? Jerry


----------



## BudShop

Yes and yes, the blade supplied with the plane (25 degree bevel) works well for end grain and softer woods but for hardwoods and figured grain I use the 38 degree bevel. Lee valley also supplies a 50 degree bevel for extreme figure and reversing grain. You can also just hone whatever micro-bevel you want on the blade that comes with the plane.

I looked at buying the LN, I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed with that one either. Hope you don't mind my highlighting the differences: The LN plane accepts the same size iron as their bevel-up smoother but not the bevel-up jointer. The LN version is also a little smaller in length and width and weighs less, that could be a pro or con depending on what you're looking for. LN now offers the hotdog attachment for shooting.

Veritas planes have the set screws to minimize blade shift in use and offers more pre-ground bevels in both O1 and A2 steel. As I mentioned in the review all three bevel-up planes from Veritas accept the same size iron (they also produce a low-angle smoother outside of this family that is not compatible). If you are interested in adding a smoother to your family with a compatible sized iron to the jack, the LN BU smoother is sized like a #4 1/2, while the Veritas is sized more like a #4… something to consider.

And of course - Veritas is cheaper.


----------



## BudShop

I meant the opposite, LN BU smoother is sized like a #4, LV sized like a #4 1/2


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice review, I just got the low angle skewed block plane,... Oh My , talk about sweet.. these guys really have this plane thing in the bag IMO


----------



## PurpLev

great review. definitely on the list. I just got their skew block plane and it's just a fantastic tool.

FYI: LV has 2 BU smoother, the Bevel Up Smoother:









and the Low Angle Smoother:








Both are bevel up low angle, but the dimensions are slightly different.


----------



## MadBeaver

This is why I said to save a little money when buying your "jack plane" or you ever day planes. Get this from yard sale, this will allow you to buy a good LV Smoothing plane. There is nothing like it!

Congratulation!!


----------



## wch

I also have the Veritas Low-Angle Jack and I agree that it's fantastic. I've used it to make wooden planes because I can't afford to buy many Veritas or Lie-Nielsen planes.

Instead of getting the 38 and 50-degree blades, it's probably easier in the long run to get 25-degree blades and hone a microbevel at those higher angles. It will save you work since there will be less material to remove at each honing, and it won't weaken the support for the cutting edge since it's the other side that is resting on the bed. (This is different from bevel-down blades, where a very acute primary bevel will leave more of the blade unsupported.)


----------



## toddclare

Man, that's a gorgeous shaving. I'd frame that if I produced something like that


----------



## velo_tom

I've got the same plane along with several other Veritas planes. I've never been disappointed with anything I've bought from Lee Valley. If anything goes wrong with an order their customer service is the best I've ever run across. Send them an e-mail and there will be an answer within a few minutes. Problems always resolved within minutes.


----------



## jsheaney

I have the set of three: the jack, the jointer and the smoother. I also have five blades, including the toothed blade. All of these planes use the same size blades, so this is an awesome, versatile system of bench planes. I love them and use them alot. The jack can also be used for shooting, making it that much more useful.

I only have one criticism. Bevel up blades take longer to sharpen and tend to dull faster. I added a Lee Neilsen #7 standard angle jointer (LV doesn't have one) to my collection and it's a real workhorse. I do most of my flattening with it and then switch to a finely set LV jointer with whatever blade I need for the wood I'm working.


----------



## garriv777

That pic with the rice paper thin shavings coming out of the plane is a thing of beauty…... I have got to get this plane myself. Thanks for the review.


----------

